# New Jersey



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We ( my son, my daughter and the pups) are headed to New Jersey on Thursday . Jane will be buried at noon on Friday in Edgewater Park New Jersey. That is in Burlington County, near where she was born in Riverside. Happy this is what she wanted but sad to remove her from the house, but she is still in my heart. I will try to return for the puppy party this fall if I can. September was our anniversary. Thank for all your support over these last several months.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope the burial helps to bring you closure. When my mother was buried it brought both sadness because of the realization of the finality of it all, but also closure ans allowed me to move on. She will be forever in your and our hearts. 

I think you mentioned that you are planning also to be interred there also. I hope you find the resting place peaceful and comforting. As painful as all of this is, remember that Jane is now freed from the pain that she was in at the end. She is at peace.

May you find comfort and peace. We will be thinking about you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We will be thinking of you.:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My toughts and prayers will be with your Addison as you all come together for Jane at her final resting place. I am familiar with Burlington County, NJ since I am a native of NJ since having moved to PA 19 years ago.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of you. i pray you have a safe trip.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be thinking of you and your family this week Addison.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We will be thinking of you and your family!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hugs for you Addison. I pray you Peace.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jane and addison said:


> We ( my son, my daughter and the pups) are headed to New Jersey on Thursday . Jane will be buried at noon on Friday in Edgewater Park New Jersey. That is in Burlington County, near where she was born in Riverside. Happy this is what she wanted but sad to remove her from the house, but she is still in my heart. I will try to return for the puppy party this fall if I can. September was our anniversary. Thank for all your support over these last several months.


Addison, I will be thinking about you and your family on Friday. Jane will always be in your heart ... along with the hearts of so many friends who knew and loved her. 

I am glad your son and daughter and the pups are with you for the trip to New Jersey. Your Spoiled Maltese friends/family will be with you in our hearts.

I wish you a safe trip and pray that Friday blesses you with much peace and comfort. Jane's loving spirit will aways be there with you, Belle, and Petey.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you guys feel like taking a ride to LBI afterwards....I could maybe meet you. I know I have to go to a picnic with Stan for one of his groups on Friday, but maybe in the late afternoon. ....or if you're staying till Saturday....


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Keeping you in our thoughts for safe travels. Prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The A Team said:


> If you guys feel like taking a ride to LBI afterwards....I could maybe meet you. I know I have to go to a picnic with Stan for one of his groups on Friday, but maybe in the late afternoon. ....or if you're staying till Saturday....


 Weather forecast I am seeing said rain, so any plans I had are up in the air. I am open to any ideas but my daughter is going with me, did not feel that we needed two cars for three people ( and two little dogs).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending hugs and love to you and your family, Addison. I know this won't be easy but it does bring some closure and it's the place she wanted to be. Was just talking about cemeteries (yes losing too many friends these days) and where my mom and dad are buried is a beautiful one and brings me peace when I visit. I hope you find the same. And will see you at Pat's in September if it's on!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hugs Addison, we will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be thinking and praying for you Addison. We took Den home to be buried .Just a little village that we both grew up in.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Addison, thinking about you and your family today. I pray you will feel peace and comfort. Hugs to you, Petey, and Belle.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope all goes well and it helps bring you some closure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family today, Addison. Not the nicest of days weather-wise but I'm hoping that being together will warm your hearts. I know Jane's looking down at you all and so proud of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and your family today Addison. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Addison, I hope all went well and you are at peace. Blessings.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are back. It was sad but very necessary. My kids now know where I wish to go. We all went down to Long Beach Island after. Jane grew up in Beach Haven in the late 1940's, Her house was torn down and they built a Ben and Jerry's Ice cream shop. We all had ice cream ( yes the dogs also had ice cream and then they ( my kids and grand kids) went to the beach. Jane loved the shore. The kids went into the water and the dogs and I stayed on top of the dunes. Walked each dog down the the beach ( their feet never touched the sand) Belle just looked but Petey was very scared. When he gets scared his left paw goes up in the air. Friday it went way up. They were very good dogs slept most of the way over and back. I

It feels very final but very satisfying knowing this is what she would have wanted. Hope to be back this fall as our anniversary was September 19. Thanks for all the support you have all been. 

P.S. I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Addison. Although there was sadness in regard to your beloved Jane, it's nice that you were able to spend time on the shore with your kids, grand kids, and the dogs. It's great that Belle and Petey did so well traveling in the car. So sorry Petey was scared while at the shore ... bless his heart.

Ben and Jerry's ice cream. I wonder what flavors are favorites with your family. I love their top two flavors ... Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough and Cherry Garcia. And, I love Chunky Monkey, too. I have to stay away from a lot of ice cream though because I could eat a whole pint at a time with no problem. LOL

Happy Father's Day, Addison. I hope you have a great day with the fluffs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Father's Day, Addison. Finality can sometimes bring a little relief. She will always be in your heart, but she is home now, and can no longer feel the pain that her ailments brought.

Without sadness, we really can not experience joy. The great truth of life is that it is an ever spinning circle. We all have a purpose on this earth and Jane's was to bring care and compassion to others. She will be missed.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad you're home now Addison. And Happy Father's Day to you. I bet Belle and Petey are giving you big hugs and lots of kisses.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you and the fluffs had a safe trip and were able to honor Jane's life with wonderful memories. Thinking of you this Father's Day!


----------

